# Find The Camel EyeSight Test



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

A friend of ours sent this to us:
*
"Try this 
You will kick yourself when you find it.  
Don't give up – the camel is there!

This picture of a head is a test to see if you can find the camel.

Doctors say if you can find the camel, you are far from developing Alzheimer's disease.

Don't give up, it's there......."*


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 8, 2020)

I spy!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2020)

What are you doing on my computer!  I don't know you! Go Away! 

oh, hello kgirl, did you just see that person leaving here?  Said she was my daughter or some such silly thing.  

Thanks for shopping, would you like to stay for .....  who are you! Get out of my computer!..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> What are you doing on my computer!  I don't know you! Go Away!
> 
> oh, hello kgirl, did you just see that person leaving here?  Said she was my daughter or some such silly thing.
> 
> Thanks for shopping, would you like to stay for .....  who are you! Get out of my computer!..




Huh?!
Is there spy wear or something linked to this?
If there is I'm so sorry, and an Admin type person should probably delete this post all together


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2020)

I can't find it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2020)

I have and play at least 5 hidden object games and I can't find it either...  

we have alz hammers 

but not cerealously as one of the tymponies  is not remembering you don't septemember


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

*Dang It!!*

BAHAHAHAHA!



It took me less than 10 seconds to find it.
DH showed this to me this morning, saying
that it's been two days and he still couldn't find the Camel!!  dang it! 

I'll give y'all a coupla days and if you haven't found it by then, 
I'll help ya out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I have and play at least 5 hidden object games and I can't find it either...
> 
> we have _alz hammers_
> 
> but not cerealously as one of the tymponies  is not remembering you don't septemember




*dragn*, my Mom calls it Old Timers Disease or that she's haveing a Senior Moment, alot!  

From back when we all still lived together back in Hawaii, 
(me, Mom and DH)
we all made sure to play some sort of game to keep our minds sharp.
This is why I was enjoying playing cards with the
Neighborhood Gal Pals, miss doing that


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 8, 2020)

I had to blow up the image to see it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2020)

Genius, Kathleen! As soon as I did that, Bingo!

I've been licking my wounds all afternoon because I couldn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope, blew it up to 250% - still nothing.  

Hint,  one hump or two?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 9, 2020)

Two humps!  But you cannot see two humps without zooming in.  It's very small.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 9, 2020)

No hints ... I'll give y'all til tonight


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2020)

Found it! [emoji16] It took a few minutes, though. 

I also zoomed in on it. I used to do graphic design as part of a few jobs I had, so that was the first thing I did. This is quite an amazing image.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2020)

*SPOILER ALERT*: The link below describes why this is not a valid test for dementia. It also reveals where the camel is, so don't view it until after you've found it - or given up 
https://www.boomlive.in/will-findin...agnosing-risk-of-alzheimers/?infinitescroll=1


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2020)

That's the first thing I did too - zoom in, I'll take another look later, just taking 5 between jobs.

Don't think anyone really thought it was a valid test of anything other than ... umm   being able to see?  (at least I _hope_ not)


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2020)

Umm... You'd be surprised what people believe these days 


dragnlaw said:


> That's the first thing I did too - zoom in, I'll take another look later, just taking 5 between jobs.
> 
> Don't think anyone really thought it was a valid test of anything other than ... umm   being able to see?  (at least I _hope_ not)  [emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 10, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Umm... You'd be surprised what people believe these days



true, true,   LOL - and scary - I believe someone on facebook was saying how to kill the Covid virus by drinking lots of fluid so the bacteria would go to the stomach and let the stomach's acids destroy them.  

and it's wrong on sooo many levels.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Well, well, well...  went back this morning and saw it immediately...

*found it*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 10, 2020)

Umm, you may or may not have noticed that this thread 
originates under the category of 
"Jokes and Games"?  

We all need a little more fun in our lives, dontcha think?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Umm, you may or may not have noticed that this thread
> originates under the category of
> "Jokes and Games"?
> 
> We all need a little more fun in our lives, dontcha think?



guess it was missed it due to poor eyesight!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2020)

I tried zooming in, rotating it left, right and upside down. No dice. I tried to see if the camel was made of of different parts of adjacent animals. No dice. 

The photo was a low resolution one so zooming in had limited benefit. So I went online to find a higher res photo and accidentally saw the solution. I suppose, given a lot of time, I would have found it but I lost the chance. 

It was fun.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Umm, you may or may not have noticed that this thread
> originates under the category of
> "Jokes and Games"?
> 
> We all need a little more fun in our lives, dontcha think?



Of course. I thought it was a gorgeous image and a fun diversion. But it also contains a misleading claim that has been circulating online for years. I don't think it hurts to note that, for future readers.


----------

